# Cell Phone/Camera With Internet Access



## GnB Co.

I have the sprint Instinct Its a great phone with Internet access, The camera works great too, i take all of my work photo with it, here is a example of the quality.


----------



## Leo G

RCPainting said:


> Alltel, which was just purchased by verizon. My plan gives me unlimited data minutes.


Essentially I have unlimited data. It gives me 50 GB per month. Even when I use it constantly and leave it going when I am not I usually end up around 120 MB of usage.


----------



## WestCoastVinyl

Wow, ok most are using their cameraphone for snapping a picture. 
How about using your cameraphone for video and sending the vid to someone
in your office? 

There has been some occasions where our tech had some problems with the install,
so they would send the video feed for the tech office to help.


----------



## ChrWright

I have the BB curve as well and love it.

Takes fairly decent photos...haven't really used the video.

Email feature is excellent. My only beef is that it won't "text" pictures... you have to email them.

Took this last week :


----------



## linkhogle

nice! :thumbup:


----------



## wallmaxx

I have fully bought into the world of apple.

- I CAD all my projects.
- Every drawing (many separate pages) is exported into PDF format and sync'd from my desktop machine home folders to my MobileMe account.
- All other correspondence, and or relevant documentation is also sync'd through MobileMe.

I have access to all my working files from my iPhone. If I need a full sized set of plans for someone, I can email a link to those specific plan pages to a local print shop and pick them up in about an hour for about $1 per page ARCH D size.

This kind of instant and accurate access to my working files has been awesome. It's starting to become the new way I do things.


----------

